# that was.. fast?



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

well i had him out for like 2-3 hours today after he acclimated a bit and ate and went to the bathroom. well i notice he likes his himidity hide... he really doesnt look like he needs to shed but he just shed his head already? seems a bit fast lol he rele doesnt look like he is in shed.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL welcome to Tegus, they'll do something to suprise you every moment. I wouldn't worry about the shed. He's a growing boy and has to grow out of his old skin to make way for that shiny new pretty skin!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

^Agreed. Don't be surprised if he sheds weekly, when Guru was younger he shed every week the first couple months I had him.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

In fact, my two are shedding like mad right now, and one is a yearling, the other I believe is 4 years old. It's amazing how much skin they can have!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

just seemed wierd because he doesnt look like hes dull or anything exept the tail, yet the head shed lol. when does the green go away?


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 19, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> just seemed wierd because he doesnt look like hes dull or anything exept the tail, yet the head shed lol. when does the green go away?



The green will go away in a few months (Gator held his for 6 months). My gu's never look dry or dull (like a snake would) prior to a shed. I'm not sure that they should look dull or dried out, except for the parts that are shedding (means you've got good humidity). Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think you are perfectly fine....You've got the new "gu" parent syndrome! Congrats!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never really noticed mine looking dried out, sometimes the colors on their back will be dulled. Generally as soon as they dull they shed, either that day or the next. I think the green will last quite a while, I've got regular black and whites and Guru was green until he was about 6 months. I'm not sure how long Gary and Rango kept their green, I've only had them since April. I think you're perfectly fine, from the posts I've seen you seem to be off to a great start.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay thanks  I'm wondering if he is doing a whole body shed, guess we will see when I get home from work, he slept in his humidity hide


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

How is the humidity in the rest of thetank. If he spends alot of time in his humid hide maye it is low in the rest of the tank. Did you cover the screen top on your enclosure you will lose all the humiity through there.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

The screen is covered. Humidity is fine. I think he's staying in there because its the only hide and the sphagmum moss is softer than the cypress in the rest of the cage lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't use spagnum with my tegus ecause if they have a cut or arasion they can get a fungal infection from it. This was the advice that was given to me.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

I just have it in the humidity hide to keep it more humid. I used to have to use it on my poison dart frog vivs for humidity


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 20, 2011)

On the line of poison dart frogs....do they REALLY lose thier venom in captivity?


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes. I have handled many.. and I'm still here correct ? Lol. The thing is, the frogs themselves are not poisonous. In the wild poison dart frogs eat a certain type of ant that contains venoms and thus passes it down to the frog, who excretes these poisons through their skin. No captive bred darts are poisonous as well as, any wild caught ones that are in captivity long lose their toxins because they are no longer exposed to these ants


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 20, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> Yes. I have handled many.. and I'm still here correct ? Lol. The thing is, the frogs themselves are not poisonous. In the wild poison dart frogs eat a certain type of ant that contains venoms and thus passes it down to the frog, who excretes these poisons through their skin. No captive bred darts are poisonous as well as, any wild caught ones that are in captivity long lose their toxins because they are no longer exposed to these ants



Thanks, I know next to nothing about amphibians. I was thinking about setting up a nice decorative vivarium in my living room and was curious. I think though...I'mma go with firebellies!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had firebellies too. Dirty frogs lol and they never shut up. Most frogs I find to be a pain in the @$$ to feed. You should get a zoo med or exo Terra viv heavily planted and build a pond into it like I did for my dart frogs but get like day geckos. Done that too, more interesting than frogs Haha


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah but I have enough that bites in my house LOL


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't be surprised.. I have been bitten on multiple occasions by firebellies. Lol


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

Well Jekyll shed today lol, everything. He's a bit of a pig now, it's funny to see him sitting there with his plump belly now.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL !


----------

